# METEOROLOGÍA > Precipitaciones y Seguimiento directo >  En Moscú se están friendo!!!!

## F. Lázaro

*Temperatura récord de 37,2 grados en Moscú!!!* 

Los termómetros marcaron ayer en Moscú 37,2 grados Celsius, *la temperatura máxima absoluta registrada en la capital*, que como toda Rusia vive hace semanas una de las olas de calor más prolongadas de los últimos decenios.

La estación meteorológica del VVTs (Centro Panruso de Exposiciones, en sus siglas en ruso) registró ayer  en la tarde una temperatura de 37,2 grados Celsius, indicó un portavoz del Servicio de Meteorología de Moscú.

Agregó que el día más caluroso en 130 años de registros oficiales se había fijado en julio de 1920, cuando los termómetros llegaron a marcar 36,8 grados Celsius.

Así, se estableció el récord absoluto de temperatura en toda la historia de la observación meteorológica, agregó.

El pasado sábado, en la capital rusa se batió con 36,7 grados la máxima absoluta para el mes de julio.

El Servicio de Meteorología anunció que las temperaturas no bajarán hasta finales de esta semana y pronosticó que el jueves los termómetros podrían subir hasta los 39 grados Celsius.

Fuente: http://www.eltiempo.com.ec/noticias-...ados-en-mosca/

----------


## ben-amar

¡no todo va a ser frio hasta congelerse los h***os!, ¡que prueben tambien la calor hasta asfixiarse! :Big Grin:

----------


## sergi1907

Al final nos iremos todos de turismo a Noruega :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## FEDE

> Al final nos iremos todos de turismo a Noruega


Hola Sergi:

Yo me iria ahora mismo,  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  con la de agua y sitios preciosos que dicen que hay alli  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

Un saludo  :Smile:

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Al final nos iremos todos de turismo a Noruega






> Hola Sergi:
> 
> Yo me iria ahora mismo,  con la de agua y sitios preciosos que dicen que hay alli 
> 
> Un saludo


Hombre, pues si nos vamos ahora, todavía podemos encontrarnos con Reege visitando los fiordos... :Big Grin:  :Stick Out Tongue: 

No era en Noruega donde estaba???  :Confused:

----------


## sergi1907

> Hombre, pues si nos vamos ahora, todavía podemos encontrarnos con Reege visitando los fiordos...
> 
> No era en Noruega donde estaba???


Así es F. L.azaro.

Pero quizás ahora nos echaría a patadas :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Así es F. L.azaro.
> 
> Pero quizás ahora nos echaría a patadas


Jejejejeje  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: 

Te imaginas que abre la puerta del hotel en donde esté por la mañana y se encuentre una camisa o una gorra de embalses.net en el picaporte de la puerta??? Jajajaja  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## sergi1907

> Jejejejeje 
> 
> Te imaginas que abre la puerta del hotel en donde esté por la mañana y se encuentre una camisa o una gorra de embalses.net en el picaporte de la puerta??? Jajajaja


Igual aún estamos a tiempo de llegar :Big Grin:

----------


## FEDE

> Igual aún estamos a tiempo de llegar


Me temo que no, Reege a vuelto  :Big Grin:  a ver si nos enseña algunas fotos de ese paraiso  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

Un saludo  :Smile:

----------

